
It’s Reboot Time for “Operating Systems” - w0de0
https://medium.com/@reinman/its-reboot-time-for-operating-systems-6a516ad8e89c
======
sempron64
I can't tell if this article is too deep for me or is conspiracy theory
gibberish. What does Goldman Sachs and the 2008 crash have to do with
operating systems and dynamic languages? How is "category theory" "explained"
in a single paragraph?

------
Multicomp
Yeah I'm in over my head. He says basically:

1\. We have too many programming languages

2\. Goldman Sachs is developing some cities to do programming language
research (ish?)

3\. Jumps off the deep end into how MULTICS handles control flow vs context
better, and UNIX isn't good enough due to a recession in the 70s?

Sorry, I'm just lost here apparently.

